

Hungary moves to criminalise the homeless - onosendai
http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2013/09/hungary-moves-criminalise-homeless-201392811941675642.html

======
saejox
Shelters are known to be full. This simply means if you are you are a criminal
and need to be jailed.

